# Network folder not showing all files in it



## mtfreestyler (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I am running vista business on my computer and using it as a host for 2 other computers media needs. These other computers are running XP SP2 and Vista Home.

The problem is after a certain date all files added to the directory cannot be seen by both these computers and are only accessable by watching them on my computer which defeats the purpose of having a personal computer.

All the other files are running fine and streaming perfectly but the other new files cannot be found by any means that I have tried.

All sharing and discovery options are on in the network and sharing center except password sharing and printer sharing.

Any ideas for what I should try

Please help, thanks in advance.


----------



## mtfreestyler (Nov 19, 2009)

[FIXED]

It seems I haven't tried absolutly everything since i just fixed it by unsharing every folder on my PC and redoing the whole process again

thanks anyway


----------

